# heres some pics of my tank



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

View attachment 69318
View attachment 69316
View attachment 69317
its cool :nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice setup and reds


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice tank man.







And your reds look happy too.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Those reds are awesome, and their color is spectacular.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

at first i thought they were super reds..very beautiful


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice colors whats their diet.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NICE REDS,yea whats there diet.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nice reds, and Im loving the tank + wood in there!

The branch would look cool turn round, so the three branches face down, would look like mangrove roots then in the amazon!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Awesome looking reds. They all look fine and healthy









The color of your reds are amazing, great job


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

amazing coloration on your reds. great pictures.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u shopuld have listened to me bout the filter...lol....cant wait to see that in person


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

very nice reds


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

The colour on those reds is superb!!! They are super super super reds!!!!

Nice set-up!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great red color on those fish..........look fantastic


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

As everyone already stated, beautiful redness


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i like your reds .they colour are great


----------

